# bow hunting



## tacoman537 (Sep 20, 2009)

when bowhunting, does it make a difference on accuracy if i'm shooting from a stand? would the angle of the shot make it necessary for me to correct my aim?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

if you use sights yes, if you shoot instinctively no, if you keep it under 20 yards it probably wont matter much

also depends on how high your stand is and how far the deer is away

you should try to find a place and do some shooting from an elevated place and see for yourself


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I have never noticed a change in POI shooting from the ground or stand. But then I never go higher than 15 feet and usually I'm somewhere around 10 to 12 feet. Most of the people that I hear talking about a change in POI are up at least 25 feet.

huntin1


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i see absolutely no change whether im on the ground or in my stand 15ft up


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Most of the change you ever hear about is high hunters, 30 feet on up. I've shot deer at 25 before and had no change of POI. I do practice some from an elevated position, but mostly just so I don't lose my arrows. I've never noticed a change on my POI after practicing on the ground though.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Like has been stated already, you wont notice much difference, if any, unless your talking longer shots, and higher heights.

Also, modern bows shooting 250+ fps you will rarely see a POI change under most "average" hunting ranges.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

just remember the arrow is at an angle when hitting the deer, it will exit lower than it enters so basically consider where the arrow exits the deer.


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

Good point on the exit angle...I single lunged a doe last year, and the exit was on her opposite brisket, too low to inflict double damage. She had my arrow dangling from her and went about 150 yards befor laying down.

Had I compensated, it would have been a cleaner shot.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

IMO you really need to practice shooting from a stand regardless.It is different.


----------



## jacob321 (Jan 7, 2011)

Depends on how far is your target.


----------

